
Ask HN: Non technical founder? - phedra
I don&#x27;t coding, but I want to build a startup.I have lots of questions.
How can I start turning my idea into a product?
How should I hire programmer?<p>Post your advice for non technical founder.
======
sharemywin
Before you build anything you need to find users that are willing to pay for a
solution to a problem.

If your product is a viral free thing I would still find a user group similar
to what your building and talk to them.

Also, I would check out some tutorials on user stores. The more details you
provide on what you want the system to solve(not how it should do it) the
better(less rework)

Try to get it in front of users as fast as possible.

